# Если вы не знаете пол человека...



## Demonic_Duck

Если вы не знаете пол человека вы разговариваете ко, который род должны вы используете? 

If you don't know the gender of the person you're talking to, which grammatical gender should you use? (I assume that if you're using "вы" then you would use the plural, but Russians nearly always seem to use "ты" with social contacts online).


----------



## Ottilie

Something's wrong with this sentence. Correct will be Если вы не знаете пола человека,с которым разговариваете,какой род(глагола) вы должны использовать?
You should use вы+plural, when you talk with ты you should already know at least the gender of that person


----------



## rushalaim

Demonic_Duck said:


> If you don't know the gender of the person you're talking to, which grammatical gender should you use?


If you are talking with a person the first step you make is asking his/her name. So now you know the gender and you can continue the conversation.


----------



## rushalaim

Ottilie said:


> Something's wrong with this sentence. Correct will be Если вы не знаете пола человека,с которым разговариваете,какой род(глагола) вы должны использовать?
> You should use вы+plural, when you talk with ты you should already know at least the gender of that person


Вы+plural (-те)


----------



## Ottilie

rushalaim said:


> Вы+plural (-те)




Вы правы  Я должна признаться,что это пишется вроде  с прописной  буквы при обращении к одному лицу,однако много русскоговорящих пишeт вы..


----------



## estreets

I think in general they try to guess this based on some particularities of their interlocutor/partner's speech or use of past forms of verbs. Then they build up the image of their interlocutor. Sometimes they guess, sometimes not. If they mistake the other person corrects.


----------



## Maroseika

Demonic_Duck said:


> Если вы не знаете пол человека вы разговариваете ко, который род должны вы используете?


Plural 2nd Person (вы) has no Gender variations and is used as a polite form regardless of the interlocutor's gender. In the case of the Singular 2nd Person (ты) there is only one way to avoid the gender - using only Present and Future Tense.
Uppercase letter В (Вы) is used only in the official correspondence or as a supreme degree of politiness.


----------



## Demonic_Duck

Cool, thanks for the help!

One more question - if you're talking _about_ someone and don't know their gender, in English you would generally use the politically correct and gender-neutral pronoun "they". Is this the same in Russian, or is "он" or "оно" used?


----------



## morzh

"Оно" (neuter) is never used to live people except with the intent to insult (rarely 0 humorous towards a baby, especially unborn one).


BTW: how can you talk about someONE and then talk about THEIR gender? are you talking of a person or of some people?

When talking of people, generally you don't have to know teh gender, even in English - "they" is genderless.
If you are talking about one person - how can you use "THEY" in English? What I keep hearing here in the US is "he or she", or "this person" instead of "he" or "she", when gender is an unknown.

Unless it is when I don't know whom and how many of them we are talking of, and then I can tell, say, to my boss:"Have you talked to them yet?" or "Tell them I will send the docs tonight". But then I don't know not just the gender - I don't know the number either. Or by "them" I mean "the whole company", and then the number is immaterial: it can be he/she - engineer, plus possibly he/she - marketing, plus possibly he/she - system architect etc etc.


----------



## estreets

Well, in Russian we prefer to be numerically correct and never use the plural instead of the singular. We use the pronoun which better matches this person.
For example:
Тут Демоник_Дак спрашивает, какой род надо использовать. Он, наверное, на каком-нибудь форуме с этим столкнулся. Даже не знаю, что ему сказать, тема такая широкая...
​​​


----------



## cyanista

The "or" solution is also possible. _

"Он (или она)"_ or just _"он(а)" _in writing.


----------



## morzh

cyanista said:


> The "or" solution is also possible. _"он(а)" _in writing.



Что, уже и это переняли?

Я думаю, скоро позаимствуют еще и самое новомодное предложение: "хиши" (heshe).

Только вот по-русски это будет звучать подозрительно: "Онона".


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> The "or" solution is also possible. _
> 
> "Он (или она)"_ or just _"он(а)" _in writing.


Maybe good for the questionnaires but hardly for anything else. Musculine gender is universal so far, the more so that in some cases there is just no other way (at least I have no idea what's this other way), such as: он + она = оба, двое (not обе or две).


----------



## estreets

Еще неизвестно, кто у кого что перенял... У нас еще очень давно во всех анкетах писали:
не состоял(а), не участововал(а), закончил(а) и т.д....


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Еще неизвестно, кто у кого что перенял... У нас еще очень давно во всех анкетах писали:
> не состоял(а), не участововал(а), закончил(а) и т.д....




В анкетах - конечно, но там свои правила. Канцелярские.
Но вот чтоб в разговоре, или в письме.....


----------



## Mtasya

Maroseika said:


> Plural 2nd Person (вы) has no Gender variations and is used as a polite form regardless of the interlocutor's gender. In the case of the Singular 2nd Person (ты) there is only one way to avoid the gender - using only Present and Future Tense.
> Uppercase letter В (Вы) is used only in the official correspondence or as a supreme degree of politiness.



Capitalization in Вы is the only difference between 2nd person sing. (respectful) and 2nd person plural. I don't think it is a supreme degree of politeness, just being polite and grammatically correct. Using  "*в*ы" meaning singular is a mistake. Online chatting does not follow the rules, though. (it's like writing "i am" instead of "I am")
I agree with estreets that in most cases you just guess based on your observations.
And personally, I would not write "хотел/а". I'd prefer something like "хотел (хотела?)" - it is far more personal and does not have the "filling in questionnaires" feeling about it.


----------



## galaxy man

Mtasya said:


> Using  "*в*ы" meaning singular is a mistake. Online chatting does not follow the rules, though. (it's like writing "i am" instead of "I am")


 
Admitting again that whatever Russian I learned, I learned a long time ago, and it is mighty incomplete, but I would think the opposite  

As far as I remember, both ты and вы used to be written without capitalization. It seemed to have changed, and I saw lately Вы in personal written communication on the Internet, but I felt this was an expression of politeness (be it regular or supreme) that went against the customary writing.  

Александр Пушкин

ТЫ И ВЫ

Пустое вы сердечным ты
Она обмолвясь заменила,
И все счастливые мечты
В душе влюбленной возбудила.
Пред ней задумчиво стою,
Свести очей с нее нет силы;
И говорю ей: как вы милы!
И мыслю: как тебя люблю!


----------



## Valvs

Mtasya said:


> Using  "*в*ы" meaning singular is a mistake.



I am afraid I can't agree. Capitalizing "Вы" has always been optional. 

A quote from Gramota.ru: «_Русский орфографический словарь РАН» под ред. В. В. Лопатина рекомендует писать слово _Вы_ с большой буквы как выражение уважения к адресату речи - одному лицу (в любом тексте). Но это не строгое правило, такое употребление слова _Вы_ с большой буквы *факультативно и всецело определяется позицией автора текста*. Если автор *хочет подчеркнуть уважение* к собеседнику, то он *может* писать слово _Вы_ с большой буквы - в том числе и в газетной статье._

So writing "Я обращаюсь к вам, милостивый государь Иван Петрович" (I actually saw something like that in a 19th-century letter) is not, and has never been a _grammatical_ mistake. It could or could not have been a social _faux-pas_, depending on the nature of the letter and the relationship of the writer and Ivan Petrovich, but not a grammatical mistake.


----------



## Mtasya

Valvs,
Also from Gramota.ru http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_88
_Таким образом, местоимения Вы, Ваш пишутся с прописной буквы при обращении к одному лицу в текстах следующих жанров: 

(а) личное письмо (адресат – конкретное лицо; при этом само по себе употребление местоимения Вы вместо ты является выражением вежливости по отношению к адресату); 

(б) официальные документы, адресованные конкретному лицу; 

(в) анкеты (адресат – неконкретное лицо).

При обращении к нескольким лицам или неопределенному кругу лиц (например, при обращении к читательской аудитории газеты или журнала, при обращении к посетителям сайта, в объявлении, адресованном широкому кругу лиц, и т. п.) местоимения вы, ваш пишутся со строчной буквы: Дорогие подписчики! Напоминаем вам, что...;

Вообще употребление Вы при вежливом или официальном обращении к одному лицу («форма вежливости») – самое характерное употребление этого слова в русском языке (см.: Русская грамматика. Т. 1. М.: Наука, 1980, стр. 535). Употребление Вы вместо ты при обращении к одному лицу само по себе уже представляет проявление уважительного отношения к этому лицу._

Anyway, I'm not going to push it. My reaction was pretty strong because it was the way I was brought up (all the manuals had Вы for 2nd sing and the teacher would always mark uncapitalized usage as a mistake; but it might have been just my luck). Problem is, that I don't see anyone using Вы outside the formal letter format =0)

Galaxy Man,
About the poem (thank you for it, by the way) - "_ты_" and "_вы_" are usually printed in italics, without quotation marks (required in this context). I think Pushkin used this simple trick because capitalization(?) and quotation marks would have looked weird in the middle of the line and distracted the reader from the meaning 

PS: I think we're getting too off-topic here, what about opening a new thread? Though I don't really have anything else to say.


----------



## Valvs

Mtasya said:


> Valvs,
> Also from Gramota.ru http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_88
> _Таким образом, местоимения Вы, Ваш пишутся с прописной буквы при обращении к одному лицу в текстах следующих жанров:
> 
> (а) личное письмо (адресат – конкретное лицо; *при этом само по себе употребление местоимения Вы вместо ты является выражением вежливости по отношению к адресату*);
> _


_

Здесь совершенно правильно перечислены все случаи, где написание местоимения "вы/Вы" с большой буквы является грамматически правильным. Но это не значит, что написание с маленькой буквы неправильно (этого нигде не утверждается!) - оба варианта правильны. Написание с большой буквы является выражением уважения. Обратите внимение на то, что я выделил в вашей же цитате жирным шрифтом - выбор местоимения "Вы" вместо "ты" уже *сам по себе* является проявлением вежливости, независимо от написания со строчной или прописной буквы.  Если автор решает писать "вы" с прописной буквы, он, помимо вежливости, выражает ещё и уважение. 



Mtasya said:



			My reaction was pretty strong because it was the way I was brought up (all the manuals had Вы for 2nd sing and the teacher would always mark uncapitalized usage as a mistake; but it might have been just my luck).
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? What manuals are you speaking about and can you provide an exact quote? Because I don't remember my school textbooks saying anything of the sort, but I do remember my first teacher (I guess I was in the first or second grade) explaining that capitalization of "вы" in informal correspondence was the writer's choice. I went to school in 1970s, if that matters._


----------



## dec-sev

cyanista said:


> The "or" solution is also possible. _
> 
> "Он (или она)"_ or just _"он(а)" _in writing.


DD ведь спрашивает " If you don't know the gender of the person you're talking *to*...", а не "*о *ком вы говорите". Если я правильно понял у него проблема примерно такая: он не знает род человека с которым общается по интернету и сомневается, как будет лучше "ты смотрел вчера "Аякс - Динамо (Киев)" или "ты смотрела...". Естественно, ответ на вопрос "ты сделал /сделала вчера педикюр" практически на сто процентов снимает вопрос о поле собеседника, хотя варианты всё равно остаются


----------



## Ottilie

dec-sev said:


> он не знает род человека с которым общается по интернету и сомневается, как будет лучше "ты смотрел вчера "Аякс - Динамо (Киев)" или "ты смотрела...". Естественно, ответ на вопрос "ты сделал /сделала вчера педикюр" практически на сто процентов снимает вопрос о поле собеседника, хотя варианты всё равно остаются



Дело в том,что нельзя же обращаться на ты к человеку,пола которого вообще не знаешь, по ходу они пока не познакомились по-настоящему. Впрочем,они бы лучше сначала  реально познакомились,хотя бы пол надо было узнать


----------



## maraintranslation

Demonic_Duck said:


> Если вы не знаете пол человека вы разговариваете ко, который род должны вы используете?
> 
> If you don't know the gender of the person you're talking to, which grammatical gender should you use? (I assume that if you're using "вы" then you would use the plural, but Russians nearly always seem to use "ты" with social contacts online).


 
 В  диалоге( в том числе в он-лайновом общении в интернете), если *вы* не знаете пола человека, с которым *вы разговариваете*, а значит недостаточно знаете и самого человека, советую* вам* использовать личное местоимение: вежливое *ВЫ * 
* ТЫ  *если знакомы с данным человеком достаточно близко))
Best regards,
Russian native speaker


----------



## Demonic_Duck

morzh said:


> BTW: how can you talk about someONE and then talk about THEIR gender? are you talking of a person or of some people?
> ...
> 
> If you are talking about one person - how can you use "THEY" in English? What I keep hearing here in the US is "he or she", or "this person" instead of "he" or "she", when gender is an unknown.



I don't know about the US, but in the UK "they" (singular, genderless) is quite common.



estreets said:


> Well, in Russian we prefer to be numerically correct and never use the plural instead of the singular. We use the pronoun which better matches this person.
> For example:
> Тут Демоник_Дак спрашивает, какой род надо использовать. Он, наверное, на каком-нибудь форуме с этим столкнулся. Даже не знаю, что ему сказать, тема такая широкая...
> ​​​


Well done, you correctly guessed that I am male 

On the other hand, what if you know nothing about the person? For example, you are walking down the corridor and you see some water on the floor. You say to your friend, "I don't know who the cleaner is around here, but I hope *they* clean this mess up soon". You might also say, "that puddle of water looks dangerous! Someone could slip over and hurt _*them*_self!" (Normally "themself" would be incorrect, but in this context it is correct.)


----------



## Mtasya

To play it safe, you can say: "Не знаю, кто здесь прибирает, но, надеюсь, это скоро уберут (plural, just like "they will clean up" but without "they"). Такая лужа может быть опасной! Кто-нибудь может пострадать./Надо убрать, пока никто не пострадал"
As you can see, "someone" requires a masculine verb. 
In guessing Male would always be the first choice. However you should keep in mind that some professions are commonly known as "feminine", like Nurse or Cleaner (at least one responsible for puddles). So if you want to name the profession, in this case it will be "уборщица".


----------



## WordOrder

Demonic_Duck said:
			
		

> …what if you know nothing about the person? For example, you are walking down the corridor…



You can use a pronoun of any gender then but the masculine is preferable for the most cases.


_I don't know who the cleaner is around here, but I hope *they* clean this mess up soon — Уж не зн́аю, кто здесь уб́орщ*ик*, но над́еюсь, что *он* уберёт всю ́эту грязь._

_Someone could slip over and hurt themself! — Кт́о-нибудь м́ожет поскользн́уться и уд́ариться. *Ем́у* уж т́очно не поздор́овится!_​


----------



## Maroseika

Ottilie said:


> Дело в том,что нельзя же обращаться на ты к человеку,пола которого вообще не знаешь, по ходу они пока не познакомились по-настоящему.


Простите, а что означает в данном случае "по ходу"?


----------



## dec-sev

> _but I hope *they* clean this mess up soon_





Mtasya said:


> Надо убрать, пока никто не пострадал"


Хороший вариант. 


> _I don't know who the cleaner is around here, but I hope *they* clean this mess up soon_


_Не знаю, кто здесь убирает, но надеюсь, что они скоро всё здесь уберут_. 
You can use _они _in this case as well.





WordOrder said:


> _Уж не зн́аю, кто здесь уб́орщ*ик*, но над́еюсь, что *он* уберёт всю ́эту грязь._


 Я бы так сказал, если бы точно знал, что уборщик -- мужчина. Соглашусь с Mtasya на счёт "женских" профессий. 


WordOrder said:


> _Someone could slip over and hurt themself! — Кт́о-нибудь м́ожет поскользн́уться и уд́ариться. *Ем́у* уж т́очно не поздор́овится!_


 Не поздоровится тому кто плохо убирал, а не тому, кто может подскользнуться 


Maroseika said:


> Простите, а что означает в данном случае "по ходу"?


По некоторым постам можно угадать не только пол, но и примерный возраст человека. 
"По ходу..." на молодежном сленге "похоже, что..."


----------



## Ottilie

> По некоторым постам можно угадать не только пол, но и примерный возраст человека


  чувство юмора не пропало 
Дело в том,что я всегда слышу подобные словосочетания типа ''по ходу'', ''реально'' ,наверное иногда не осознаю, что они принадлежат сленгу но,если пытаюсь,то могу их избегать 

А сейчас давайте разберемся.. 
Наш человек общается с другим человеческим существом,пола которого не знает.Поэтому  возникает вопрос : как же угадать его/ее пол, не спрашивая у собеседника. Я пологаю*(ну,по крайней мере я лично так поступаю),что когда обращаешься к собеседнику на ''ты'',он тебе,в какой-то степени  друг. Конечно же ,такое общение избавляет от некоторых ограничений, к тому же западному человеку не так уж легко воспринять все  культурные особенности ,по крайней мере в Великобритании,Сша там как бы не существует различия между ''ты'' и ''вы'',поэтому они считают вполне нормално вот  обращаться к незнакомому человеку прямо на ''ты'',независимо от возраста,пола,социального статуса идр


----------



## dec-sev

Ottilie said:


> ...
> Наш человек общается с другим человеческим существом,пола которого не знает.Поэтому  возникает вопрос : как же угадать его/ее пол, не спрашивая у собеседника. Я пологаю*(ну,по крайней мере я лично так поступаю),что когда обращаешься к собеседнику на ''ты'',он тебе,в какой-то степени  друг. Конечно же ,такое общение избавляет от некоторых ограничений, к тому же западному человеку не так уж легко воспринять все  культурные особенности ,по крайней мере в Великобритании,Сша там как бы не существует различия между ''ты'' и ''вы'',поэтому они считают вполне нормално вот  обращаться к незнакомому человеку прямо на ''ты'',независимо от возраста,пола,социального статуса идр


Вам удался плавный переход с "если вы не знаете пол человека" на "ты" vs. "вы". Использование "вы" на этой ветке было предложено как "инструмент", чтобы выйти из ситуации, если не знаешь пол человека. 
"Вы болели за Испанию или Голландию?" -- можно спросить и мужчину, и женщину, и бесполого инопланетянина. 
А вообще, если одно человеческое существо общается с другим и хочет узнать его пол, то может просто спросить его об этом. Вот проблему придумали! У котят пол определить значительно трудней


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> "По ходу..." на молодежном сленге "похоже, что..."


Я тоже так сперва подумал, но смутило отсутствие запятой после "по ходу".


----------

